# Craftsman Model Qc54



## pkloyd (Feb 24, 2016)

New to forum. This is my first post. Looking to buy Craftsman 10x36 lathe Model QC54 sr# 084595. Can anyone tell me ballpark date of mfg. I did a search before I posted this knowing you probably get this question all the time. Quick pros and cons of this lathe. Things to look for before I buy. Will just be using it just for a hobby.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome, Phil.
From http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/index.html
"Unfortunately non of the 10-inch lathes carried date stamps and production records are unavailable (though a retired employee is reported as giving a production number for the 10-inch lathe of over 500,000 units) and the only way of discovering when a machine was built is to examine the roller bearings in the headstock: each carries an engraved date marking (though front and rear bearings may be some months, or even a year or two apart) and will (if original and not changed, of course) give a good approximation as to when a machine was assembled."
I don't know if others have had different luck with Sears.
As a result, there is this thread on this site:
Atlas/Craftsman Serial Numbers and Bearing Dates
http://www.Hobby-Machinist.com/inde...tsman-Serial-Numbers-and-Bearing-Dates.25328/



 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 24, 2016)

I had one and sold it to a friend he may sell it if you are interested what part of the country do you live in?


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 24, 2016)

Minor point - Sears never sold a 10x54 QC or otherwise.  Atlas sold the 10".  Sears and Atlas sold the 9" and 6" (although until 1957 the Sears model was different from the Atlas model).  And Sears sold under the Craftsman badge the 12".  From late 1957, Sears and Atlas sold the same model 6" and the same (newer) model 12".  Atlas made all of them.


----------



## pkloyd (Feb 26, 2016)

For the 2 posts above. I live in Garden City, Kansas. Let me know which lathe he has and what he wants for it. Thanks
next post. I think the QC stands for quick change and the 54 stands for it cuts 54 different threads. The lathe i'm looking at has quick  change gear box. That is clearly in the model # box. I thought that was a little different myself. most seem to start with 101.#####.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 26, 2016)

54 stands for the bed length (not between centers).  See this page:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/index.html



 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## pkloyd (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I just seen somewhere it said that it cut 54 different threads so I assumed that is what the 54 stood for.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 27, 2016)

The advertised number of threads that the QC box will do is in fact 54, coincidentally the same number as the longest available bed length.  By changing the change gear setup, you can do more, including a close-enough-for-government-work approximation of most common metric pitches.

In present context, "101" is the Sears contractor code for Atlas Press Co and later Clausing Corp.  All (or at least most) Sears model numbers begin with the contractor code and a decimal point.  The remaining 3 to 5 digits were assigned more or less sequentially over the years.  Note that for part, as opposed to model, numbers, Sears mostly used the Atlas numbers.


----------

